# His 1800xt is not working with ATI Tool



## M2M (Jul 3, 2006)

W1zzard, thanx for all the hard work
And Thanx before Help…

His 1800xt is not working with ATI Tool, The frequency at stock on His 1800xt is 594 MHz but ATITool at 0.0 MHz. also I have no monitoring, overcloking, Scanning and memory voltage control options.
Why is not working ????????

Help in this manner is grateful – Thanx


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2006)

which motherboard do you use? are you sure the correct card is selected in settings -> overclocking?


----------



## M2M (Jul 4, 2006)

yap..http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/wink.gif
AMD 3000+ Venice 2700Mhz
DFI Lan Party Ultra-D
Corsair Value 2x 1024 At 270/2-3-3-8
HIS X1800XT
Thermaltake Big Water 745 for VGA
8 fan Control

Format..??

Thanx man..


----------



## bchivers (Jul 11, 2006)

I just installed a HIS X1800GTO to-day and I have the same problem.


----------

